# '76 Collegiate: The Bug Has Bit



## parkrndl (Jul 2, 2016)

Picked this up for my daughter as an alternative to the old muscle bikes she's been using on our local vintage ride.  I never had a lightweight Schwinn before and I LOVE the way this thing rides...










Needs only to have the crusty tires replaced and could use some new brake pads (yes, I'm aware that replacements for these tires are limited to Kenda gumwall or blackwall).  I'm already scouring Craigslist looking for another Collegiate for me.  I have my heart set on a camelback men's model, but I'd be happy to pick up another decent women's bike or men's diamond frame and transfer the parts to a camelback frame when I find one.  Heck, I saw an ad for a three-speed Breeze selling for 20 bucks that I would have started with, but it was already sold...

--rick


----------



## momo608 (Jul 2, 2016)

Can't go wrong with an old Chicago Schwinn leightweight. I'm always amazed how well they have held up in the hands of people that have no mechanical skills for so many years. A good cleaning, re-grease, some adjustments, replace the cables, tubes/tires and they're good for another couple decades.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jul 2, 2016)

Be aware that the camelback models were small 17" frames.
Unless you are quite short, you'll have trouble getting the seat high enough for proper leg extension and you'll feel really cramped up on it.


----------



## parkrndl (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm only 5'6", so I should be good.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jul 2, 2016)

parkrndl said:


> I'm only 5'6", so I should be good.



You may be good.
I'm somewhere between 5'6" and 5'7" and I find that a 22" frame size feels best to me, though it's technically too big for me.
I ride anything from 19" to 23". I've never ridden one of the camelback 17" frame bikes, but I suspect I would find it too cramped up feeling.
I had a Schwinn Voyageur with a small frame, and even with seat & stem raised to necessary levels, the top tube was so short that I felt too cramped up. I ended up trading it off for something that fit me better.


----------



## Artifex (Aug 4, 2016)

Congratulations - I thoroughly understand your predicament.  These things ride like a Cadillac and are built like tanks.  Hard to beat for all around, all purpose riding.


----------



## parkrndl (Aug 4, 2016)

Artifex said:


> Congratulations - I thoroughly understand your predicament.  These things ride like a Cadillac and are built like tanks.  Hard to beat for all around, all purpose riding.




And this is where I'm at now, a month later:  



 
Bought a rough Speedster, merged it with a derelict Ross Europa and some other stuff from the junk pile, and filled it out with fenders and tires from Niagara Cycle.  Took it for a ride with the local retro bike group this evening, and yes, it's a great ride.  In my head, I tend to compare it with an old Buick...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 5, 2016)

I am 5' 8" or so. I like anywhere from 21 to 23 inch frames, depending on the frame angles. A more open frame 'rides bigger'.


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 5, 2016)

You can!t beat a vintage Speedster for around town riding. Super bikes!


----------

